# IRS Says, Single Entry OK for Car Use



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Expenses of a similar nature occurring during the course of a single event are considered 
a single expense.
Car expenses. You can account for several uses of your car that can be considered part of a single use, such as a round trip or uninterrupted business use, with a single record. Minimal personal use, such as a stop for lunch on the way between two business stops, isn’t an interruption of business use.

Example. You make deliveries at several different locations on a route that begins and ends at your employer's business premises and 
that includes a stop at the business premises between two deliveries. You can account for these using a single record of miles driven.

Publication 436, pages 25 and 26.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if I"m on shift for uber every single mile I roll will be deducted. app online or not. period. From/to my garage. Eat that IRS.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> if I"m on shift for uber every single mile I roll will be deducted. app online or not. period. From/to my garage. Eat that IRS.


IRS would love to have you for lunch.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> IRS would love to have you for lunch.


ha ha ha. My uber income is a nit compared to 'other' income on the 1040. They wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> if I"m on shift for uber every single mile I roll will be deducted. app online or not. period. From/to my garage. Eat that IRS.


Same here. Often I wait at home until I get a ride, all my miles until I'm home again, I deduct.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same here. Often I wait at home until I get a ride, all my miles until I'm home again, I deduct.


You have to have the app on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LADryver said:


> You have to have the app on.


but not 'online'. NO matter, every mile i drive when on shift from barn back to barn is included. IRS can biteme.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but not 'online'. NO matter, every mile i drive when on shift from barn back to barn is included. IRS can biteme.


If your rolling a taxi and have your eyes open looking for flag downs from your driveway all the way until you get back to your driveway how is that any different from being logged in and searching for pings?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If your rolling a taxi and have your eyes open looking for flag downs from your driveway all the way until you get back to your driveway how is that any different from being logged in and searching for pings?


You don't go crazy searching for pings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> how is that any different from being logged in and searching for pings?


not a taxi. I count every mile I have the app foreground. From beginning when I roll out of garage, to when I roll back in for the day. Online or offline.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You don't go crazy searching for pings.


Well how is it different from doing that in a taxi versus you re-positioning the car hoping for a better shot at pings? IE driving empty to downtown?


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not a taxi. I count every mile I have the app foreground. From beginning when I roll out of garage, to when I roll back in for the day. Online or offline.


I count every mile twice since I have both Uber and Lyft on))


----------

